# Hello from NC



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Hello hello everyone, just wanted to reach out and introduce myself to the forum. I've been stalking threads long enough and decided it was time to join up! 

I'm from the Swansboro area of NC so if anyones around, lets go fish!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome from the panhandle of FL


----------



## Wilberfish (Jan 22, 2017)

perrymcfly said:


> Hello hello everyone, just wanted to reach out and introduce myself to the forum. I've been stalking threads long enough and decided it was time to join up!
> 
> I'm from the Swansboro area of NC so if anyones around, lets go fish!


Yo man! Good to see some nc folks up here. You and I dm'd each other a time or two on Instagram a couple months back about our respective east cape fury builds. How much longer till you take delivery? I am so excited about mine. I sent my deposit in a little over a month ago so should be going to spec it out in a 4-6 weeks. We should try and get a rod bent sometime!


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Wilberfish said:


> Yo man! Good to see some nc folks up here. You and I dm'd each other a time or two on Instagram a couple months back about our respective east cape fury builds. How much longer till you take delivery? I am so excited about mine. I sent my deposit in a little over a month ago so should be going to spec it out in a 4-6 weeks. We should try and get a rod bent sometime!


Hey man, good to see you on here! I got my order in back in September, looks like I should take delivery (hopefully) at the beginning of March. Now it's just time to get the Glide ready to say goodbye to...sad day. 

Lets get up sometime and get on the water!


----------



## Riverrambler (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome, from Flowery Branch GA, home of the Superbowl bound Falcons. Sounds like your in the process of getting a new ride. Exciting. How much are looking for your glide? Been looking at them pretty hard. How do you like it?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Asheville use to be my stomping ground but now on the West Coast of Fla-Welcome.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Upper Texas coast.


----------

